# Grundbirkózás, hungarian wrestling



## brokenbonz (Feb 1, 2007)

does anyone knows anything about this style of wrestling? and what is traditional bulgarian wrestling called?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice find! I read about this style years ago but never was able to find out much more than is obvious fromt he clips and definitely never got to see it done. Wish I knew more but at least I got to see it finally.


----------



## sz332 (Mar 21, 2011)

This wrestling is not a folk style, but was created at the late 70 early  80s to have a simple wrestling style that prepares youth for  olympic/freestyle wrestling. The goal was to lift your opponent up, or  to move him out from a circle. Throws and leg trips were not allowed,  therefore there was no need for mats -> it could be practised also in  small towns, where there was no equipment available. 

There are at least two books available about grundbirkózás, i got my hands of one on the weekend.


----------

